# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Работа с приводами >  Вопрос! Как продолжить запись DVD диск?

## MASH

Всем привет! Вопрос такой: У меня есть DVD диски (DVD+RW) записанные на внешнем ТВ-DVD-рекордере, но записаны они не до конца на них есть чистое место. Я хочу продолжить на них запись на компьютере, не стерая записей записанных на dvd-рекордере. Можно это сделать с помощью Nero, не переделовая весь диск? Спасибо!!!

----------


## MASH

> Предлагаю такой способ скопируйте содержимое на винт, добавьте необходимое и запишите по новой.Если запись в DVD-видео воспользуйтесь Nero Vision входящим в состав Неро.По окончании чтобы была возможность смотреть на обычном ДВД проигрывателе необходимо закрыть все сессии. Большинство ДВД проигрывателей читают только одну сессию


 Можно конечно и такой способ, но при это страдает качество видео!

----------


## Орландо

> Можно конечно и такой способ, но при это страдает качество видео!


Ни в коей мере, Вы задаёте параметры для проекта. Можно также воспользоваться DVD Lab Pro 2.5.

----------

